# Trickee The Birb



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

I've recently got a budgie 5 days ago its a very pretty blue one. I'm pretty sure it's still a baby though it's super small but it has a lot of feathers and its wings are fully grown. I would say its around 3-5 months old. The cere is purple and pinkish and I was wondering if its a male or a female. I've heard most males are talkative and more outgoing but it mostly sits around and watches me especially when I let it free to fly around. I normally use my computer a lot and now after I let it out of its cage it immediately goes to my monitor and sits on top and waits for me to turn on the radio and it just sits there tilting its head or watching me. It doesn't like my finger but it never bites its really a sweet bird. Also I was wondering If I should start trying to tame it yet or wait until it gets settled in more. And lastly I've noticed it will sit and its feathers on its belly are a bit puffed up I always make sure the room temperature is not warm or too cold though. It also blinks and sometimes closes its eyes like its gonna fall asleep and sometimes I can see it breathing like its stomach moving up and down but never its tail bobbing or anything. It doesn't seem sick though it eats a lot of food and drinks its water. And its really good at flying and doesn't have any problem. I just wonder if maybe its tired but I always make sure to cover the cage at night and be quiet when I stay up late so it can sleep. I also made the newbie mistake of letting him/her out of the cage but from where I heard at the pet store I got it from if you turn out the lights they fall to the floor and you can pick them up. I only do this once a day though because I'm afraid him/her might hurt themselves. I direct the bird into the bathroom and then close the door and turn off the lights and then they slowly fall down from the wall to the floor and I turn back on the lights and gently pick the bird up and put it back in its cage. I only let them out once a day so I don't do it too many times and hurt their wings or something. I never really touch him/her sometimes to pet them but normally they will only let me in the morning maybe because they are still half asleep? I'm not sure but I always make sure they don't run into the walls too hard and hurt themselves and make areas for him/her to stay in.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi Ted :welcome:

Your new little one is most likely a male from your description. Juvenile males have a pink to lavender cere color. 

Baby birds, budgies included, are already visually full size with a complete set of feathers By the time they’re weaned and fledging. 

The general recommendation is to let your new budgie settle in for a couple weeks before trying to attempt to tame them. From your post, yours might be a bit more trusting already than some new budgies. Still, having him get more used to the routine, the environment and all first, would be your best bet before attempting any further steps. The fact that he flies to the top of your computer, looks at you, and doesn’t attempt to bite or fly away when your finger is there are all good signs. Btw, you can’t really tell gender from personality or behavior. 

We have a lot of great learning resources here, and we recommend that all new members to the forum read through the Stickies and Articles that we provide on the site. You’ll come across answers to many common questions. If you can’t find the answers you’re looking for, we’re here to help. 

A photo sharing service such as Imgur is an easy way to post pics, and works well with the forum. In fact we’d love to see pics! We can also visually confirm that you have a little boy .

Do you have a name picked out for this little one yet?


----------



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

My bird's name is Trickee but I plan changing it if it turns out to be a girl. The fan in the background I rarely use and when I do I point it away from the cage and turn it on the lowest setting as for I'm the type of people that need a fan to sleep. He/her mostly goes into my bathroom onto the mirror or hangs on the blinds and chirps like as if they are happy and then normally just sits quietly on my monitor and acts puffy and sleepy and enjoys the noises such as the toilet flushing (strange) or basic noises as knocking or tapping and my keyboard or the clicking of my mouse. Otherwise from being puffy a little more than I think she/he should its a happy bird. I also live in an apartment which most bird owners that are experts say that isn't the best thing. But I ensure that there is enough space to fly around and that the room is the right temperature. I also refill the food and water plus put new paper towels in every morning and every afternoon because I have school. I don't have toys in the cage only a swing but it seems fine because he/she mostly likes sitting around and watching but I've just noticed the tiniest bit of feathers on the floor this morning. But I always make sure she/he gets enough attention. I've also noticed that they don't touch the cuttlebone but I still keep it in the cage just incase. I'm also working on buying some millet and treats and a spray bottle to mist him/her and maybe a toy so when I'm gone it doesn't lead to him/her getting bored and plucking feathers. I also kept in mind of getting a friend but I couldn't be around much if I got a male and female to breed and it would be noisy and probably disturb my downstairs neighbors a lot. And I've noticed my bird has a tend to copy things I do such as a few nights ago I yawned and then I saw it trying to open its mouth and finally after 30 seconds it opened its mouth and yawned like I did. It also blinks at me and then when I blink back it plays a game with me. Also when I'm eating it will copy me moving my mouth. I try to refrain from loud noises such as walking and closing doors and slamming stuff down on tables or dropping things. If I ever do I calmly say sorry and he/she looks at me and tilts their head and then stops shaking. I also play birds chirping, music and make noises with things that I have or make mouth noises. But I don't think my budgie is old enough to understand what It means yet. They just tilt there head and have a surprised or interested look and then continue looking at me.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

Trickee is a very cute baby boy  He's precious! 

Obviously, he's starting to trust you, but it's a problem that he doesn't see his cage as his house. You need to put toys in his cage for sure! If you keep letting him out so much before he's used to his new environment, he's going to think that your whole apartment is his house, which is not a good thing. You can definitely let him out for a few hours each day when you're there to supervise, but he should spend the rest of his time in his cage so he can start to see it as his "house". 

Having plenty of toys, natural wood perches, etc. in there will help him for feel comfortable in it. 

Also, you should hold off taming for at least two weeks to ensure he's used to you fully. 

You've come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! Please be sure to read through all the forums' budgie articles and "stickies" to ensure you're up to date on the best of budgie care. 

Be sure to read through everything! You'll find all you need to know about budgies there 

If you have questions after you do so, be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

Cheers and best wishes with Trickee!!

:wave:


----------



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

I just went out and bought him some toys and some treats and some millets. The only thing is whenever I come back home and come to talk to him he will start flying around the cage and acting like he doesn't know me. But when I left I covered the cage so he could sleep and also left some quiet music on. But after a few minutes I think he has realized who I am. I also added a banana slice to his food bowl to get him to start eating fruits.


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Trickee is adorable and it sounds like you're making great progress with him. I just wanted to add to the above advice by saying it's not wise to play budgie sounds for Trickee. He will then likely be looking for the birds he's hearing and when he can't find them, it could make him frustrated or depressed. Playing soft music or having the TV on, especially when you're not home is perfect.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

Blingy said:


> Trickee is adorable and it sounds like you're making great progress with him. I just wanted to add to the above advice by saying it's not wise to play budgie sounds for Trickee. He will then likely be looking for the birds he's hearing and when he can't find them, it could make him frustrated or depressed. Playing soft music or having the TV on, especially when you're not home is perfect.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay, I stopped after noticing the frustration 2 days ago. He started looking around for someone and then really started chirping as loud as he could. I just wanted to add that. I also had a question, I tried giving him several treats and he doesn't seem to have ANY interest but he eats his normal seeds like its nothing. I've tried millet and then I put like a seed block apparently covered in this honey stuff. I've also offered fruit but he just shoves his beak in his chest and moves away from it. I offered a banana slice for the first time today and he just ignores it I cut it up and put it in his seeds but he seems to ignore the banana and just picks out the seeds. I'm happy he's eating his seeds normally I just want him to eat treats and stuff especially when it comes time to start taming him. Also I was wondering if it's normal for them not to talk as much. I turn on the radio and put it normally classical or something calming in the morning and then switch it to something thats a bit more and then turn it down back to classical at night. It just seems to sit there and doesn't ever sing or anything. The only time I hear it speak is when its flying or hanging on my blinds or sometimes it will hear something and look at me and chirp kind of like ("Did you hear that?"). Otherwise it's a really quiet bird which is kind of good but I would like it to talk some. Also, Is the non-talking a phase that they will grow out of? Mostly I've seen older adults talk a lot rather than younger birds.


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

It often takes budgies awhile before they'll take to new foods. You can try offering it to him in different ways to see if he prefers it a certain way (like cut into cubes, grated, hanging between cage bars etc.). Try a variety too. It's more important for budgies to eat veggies rather than fruit. Fruit is fine as a treat every once in awhile but it has a high sugar content so isn't the best for their health. The first veggies my two budgies took to was corn kernels. They love it! That being said, mine have never been a problem when it comes to trying new foods. They'll give anything a go. Another good tip is putting a few lettuce or jake leaves in a small shallow dish of water (like a bird bath). Often the birds will bathe in it, rub against the leaves and have a nibble at the same time. Just make sure you don't make it too deep.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

Blingy said:


> It often takes budgies awhile before they'll take to new foods. You can try offering it to him in different ways to see if he prefers it a certain way (like cut into cubes, grated, hanging between cage bars etc.). Try a variety too. It's more important for budgies to eat veggies rather than fruit. Fruit is fine as a treat every once in awhile but it has a high sugar content so isn't the best for their health. The first veggies my two budgies took to was corn kernels. They love it! That being said, mine have never been a problem when it comes to trying new foods. They'll give anything a go. Another good tip is putting a few lettuce or jake leaves in a small shallow dish of water (like a bird bath). Often the birds will bathe in it, rub against the leaves and have a nibble at the same time. Just make sure you don't make it too deep.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Along with bananas I also bought shredded carrots to try. He ate 2-3 times today. I'm not sure if he was full and just I caught him at the wrong time. Maybe I should try to offer when he's eating? I was also wondering If every month I should change what type of veggies or fruit I give him to maybe have a variety instead of having the same thing over and over again. Also he puffs up a lot I'm wondering if this is from it being cold. I put him in the corner next to my fan which NEVER faces him it points towards my bed. I also have a window 2-3 ft apart from the cage and above that window is a air vent but I'm not sure if it's cold or sick it seems healthy but I'm betting the air vent is getting into the corner and making it cold. But it's strange because normally my room is really humid.


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

My advice would be to change the variety of foods more often than once a month. I'd make up a mixture of veggies and see how that goes, instead of just offering one fruit or vegetable at a time. Budgies love to forage and pick through their food, so it's good to give them options. 

Many budgies fluff up when they're sleeping, so if that's the case, it's fine, but fluffing up can also be a sign that something is wrong. Are there any other signs that something might be wrong? Is Trickee active? Is he eating and drinking normally? Are his poops normal? 

As you mentioned, he may just be cold. You never want to have any drafts on him or his cage, have him under an A/C vent or fan. As well as the fan, do you have the window open?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Trickee is a very cute little boy. :001_wub:

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Please be sure you read the information in the stickies regarding Diet and Nutrition as well as how to best introduce new foods to Trickee.
Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

Blingy said:


> My advice would be to change the variety of foods more often than once a month. I'd make up a mixture of veggies and see how that goes, instead of just offering one fruit or vegetable at a time. Budgies love to forage and pick through their food, so it's good to give them options.
> 
> Many budgies fluff up when they're sleeping, so if that's the case, it's fine, but fluffing up can also be a sign that something is wrong. Are there any other signs that something might be wrong? Is Trickee active? Is he eating and drinking normally? Are his poops normal?
> 
> ...


I closed the air vent and made it point away from the cage. I check my window and its warm and not any cold air is coming in. He eats about 2-3 times a day. I never see him drink water although today I noticed a wet spot around his poop. Normally its a greenish brownish color with a white dot in the middle like a nut or something. At first when I got him his poop was really runny and light greenish. Now it's seems harder and darker greenish with the white dot like I said. I never see him sleep although he probably does when I do otherwise he would be really grumpy. He seems happy every so often I see him shaking off like a dog would when they get wet. Or sometimes he pulls his wings out and what I call "flex". He never goes to the bottom of the cage like a sick bird would he normally sits on the high perch. I put a perch near his food and water so he could sit easily and eat. And then above that perch I put another one (spaced out nicely) and then in the middle of a cage is a ring thing with a bell on the end. Then there is a ball with a bell inside and another thing I don't know how to explain. The cage I have is small but its probably enough room until I can afford to buy a bigger one. and theres a ladder in the back so he can climb up to the high perch if he pleases. I sprinkled a bit of carrot shavings on the seeds to try that. When he's out of the cage he flys really nicely and doesn't have a problem. He runs into things sometimes but he never hurts himself. I'm also thinking about getting his wings clipped tommorow because he likes to fly to high places and then I have to kind of direct him away from it. Such as the mirror in my bathroom or the lights above it. I also bought a spray bottle and misted him today he moved away a bit and then kinda moved his wings. But I didn't spray him until he was soaking wet just made sure he was misted good enough. I think it might be the vent that was bothering him though.


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Trickee definitely needs a much bigger cage so he has room to jump about and flap his wings. You should also replace the plastic perches with natural wooden ones so he doesn't end up with issues with his feet. Natural perches are also good for chewing on and keeping their beaks from getting overgrown. Budgies love swings too so I'd get him a swing (that might have to wait until you get a bigger cage). Another tip, peg the sliding cage doors as many budgies will learn to open them and escape.

When Trickee is out of his cage, cover all mirrors and potentially dangerous areas. Wing clipping is a controversial subject so make sure you think hard before deciding one way or the other and have a read of this link below.
https://www.talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339722-clip-not-clip.html


----------



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

Blingy said:


> Trickee definitely needs a much bigger cage so he has room to jump about and flap his wings. You should also replace the plastic perches with natural wooden ones so he doesn't end up with issues with his feet. Natural perches are also good for chewing on and keeping their beaks from getting overgrown. Budgies love swings too so I'd get him a swing (that might have to wait until you get a bigger cage). Another tip, peg the sliding cage doors as many budgies will learn to open them and escape.
> 
> When Trickee is out of his cage, cover all mirrors and potentially dangerous areas. Wing clipping is a controversial subject so make sure you think hard before deciding one way or the other and have a read of this link below.
> https://www.talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339722-clip-not-clip.html


I'm sure I will clip them. I'm very excited this morning as I woke him up talked to him for a few minutes and he looked happy. I went to sat down at my computer and he started moving towards his treat I put in his cage and proceeded to eat it. Now he seems to be chirping like he's happy. I will probably start letting him out every day for a certain period of time so he gets exercise aswell.

EDIT: I clipped them and he seems very aggressive and is biting so I've decided to put him somewhere alone for a little bit. I also have a question, How should I approach biting? Should I tell him "no" or "stop" or ignore him and let him see that biting gets him nowhere? His biting doesn't bother me I'm just wondering what I should do to calm him down from doing it.


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

There are all kinds of reasons why budgies bite. It may be boredom, playing, anger or another reason. Try ignoring the biting completely and hopefully when he sees he's getting no reaction, he will stop. If you think he's biting because he's playing or bored, try offering him a variety of toys to distract him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

Blingy said:


> There are all kinds of reasons why budgies bite. It may be boredom, playing, anger or another reason. Try ignoring the biting completely and hopefully when he sees he's getting no reaction, he will stop. If you think he's biting because he's playing or bored, try offering him a variety of toys to distract him.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's slowly stopping. I just finished getting him to learn the "step up" command. He does this very well but sometimes looks at me with confusion until he sees my finger and steps on. After a while though he gets scared and flys off and trys to run away. When he does I usually try to get my finger in front of him to prevent him from moving and say "step up" and then he will know that I didn't want him to leave yet and step back up. I've noticed at the top of his wings on both wings there is like a light red spot sort of like blood. Is this normal?


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

That's great that Trickee is learning so fast but just remember he has only been with you a short amount of time so might be cooperating because he's scared and being passive rather than actually wanting to do it. Read his body language and if he's telling you he doesn't want to engage in an activity, take a step back and leave him be. Always work at his pace. If you move too fast against his will you could actually harm your bonding efforts and end up with him being scared of hands. 

I'm not sure what you mean by blood like spots on his wings. Did you clip them yourself or have a professional do it? Is he bleeding?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

Blingy said:


> That's great that Trickee is learning so fast but just remember he has only been with you a short amount of time so might be cooperating because he's scared and being passive rather than actually wanting to do it. Read his body language and if he's telling you he doesn't want to engage in an activity, take a step back and leave him be. Always work at his pace. If you move too fast against his will you could actually harm your bonding efforts and end up with him being scared of hands.
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by blood like spots on his wings. Did you clip them yourself or have a professional do it? Is he bleeding?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 My mom used to have birds when she was a kid. My grandma taught her how to cut wings so she did it. I will try to take a photo and send it but Trickee gets iffy about being held.


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Can you get a pic without holding him, just by taking a photo while he's in his cage?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

Blingy said:


> Can you get a pic without holding him, just by taking a photo while he's in his cage?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can try when he spreads his wings. I researched a bit and could it be a blood feather? We only cut primary wings as you know secondary wings are off limits. It doesn't seem to be bothering him but he shakes off and stretches his wings a lot more. Probably trying to get used to being half wingless. I'm thinking a blood feather could have ruptured or something but we made sure there wasn't any blood feathers around when we cut his wings. Maybe it's been there for a while I'm not sure but I now just noticed it.

EDIT: I've also started noticing he will open and close his beak like he's panting and make a sort of clicking like beak grinding but quieter sort of the sound they make when they crunch on seeds. He fluffs up during this too as first I thought it was beak grinding until I realized he must have been really hot so I turned a bit of more air on in my room and he stopped.


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

How are his wings now? Is there any sign of blood or do any feathers look broken or twisted? 

Temperature is something you'll need to keep an eye on. You don't want the room too hot or too cold or it can make Trickee sick. It's good that you're getting to know his body language as this will make it easier to recognise when something may be wrong and get onto it faster.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

